# Replacement limbs from EliteArchery



## guam-bowhunter (Mar 9, 2005)

I just wanted to know if anybody has a set from them for the replacement on the Bowtechs or for any other bow limbs? Or even their adjustable cams.

If you do! how are they performing and can you direct me to a dealer, phone#, address, email etc.....

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

Im pretty sure Kevin said they will not be doing conversions until later as they are very busy building bows. Also I believe you would be required to send the bow to elite as the limb pockets might need work(05 BTs)
Hope that helps or call em tomarrow 509-529-0626:darkbeer:
What happened to juano he had a hybrid from elite


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

L-train said:


> Im pretty sure Kevin said they will not be doing conversions until later as they are very busy building bows. Also I believe you would be required to send the bow to elite as the limb pockets might need work(05 BTs)
> Hope that helps or call em tomarrow 509-529-0626:darkbeer:
> What happened to juano he had a hybrid from elite



Yea,, we haven't heard from him,, maybe he's been re-born??


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Don't worry Walks, there's a solution for you.*



walks with a gi said:


> Yea,, we haven't heard from him,, maybe he's been re-born??


That's ok, Walks.
Don't bother waiting on Kevin.
Just send your Bowtech bows to Dave Barnsdale.
He can fit some new limbs to your risers and replace your old ones pronto.  
Ask for the Ultra Carbons !
They're even better than the ones on Elite.
You can have a one up on everyone.
Except me. 


Sag.


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

Juano has his hybrid for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

*limbs*

How much for the BARNSDALE limbs, and how do I get in touch with him? I heard the limbs are great.


----------



## Mantis (Jul 19, 2006)

strayarrow said:


> How much for the BARNSDALE limbs, and how do I get in touch with him? I heard the limbs are great.



My limb just got a small tear/crack in one of them on my 06' Constitution and would also like to have Barnsdale limbs put on. I was also wondering how much for the Ultra Carbons.


----------



## Darrel (Nov 9, 2004)

This link should give you some details. http://www.barnsdalearchery.com/CUSTOMWORK.html

Darrel


----------

